# The 508



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

The Furnace Creek 508 starts tomorrow morning in Santa Clarita. Two of my buddies are doing a 2-man team ("Wolfman").

anyone else?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Is it too late to sign up? I haven't done a lot of riding this year, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The Furnace Creek 508 is no walk in the park. If you haven't been riding much, I would advise against doing it. 508 miles and you have to do it within 48 hours with little to no sleep. IMO, this makes the Tour de France look like a jog around the block. If you finish that ride you are a truly elite rider.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

terbennett said:


> The Furnace Creek 508 is no walk in the park. If you haven't been riding much, I would advise against doing it. 508 miles and you have to do it within 48 hours with little to no sleep. IMO, this makes the Tour de France look like a jog around the block. If you finish that ride you are a truly elite rider.


1. I think Mohair was teasing
2. 2200 miles is a jog around the block? Man that's a big block.
3. You can do the 508 as a 4 man team, two man, solo, etc. If you're on a team you can sleep. There are always a couple/few solo riders riding fixed. _Those_ guys are elite.


From Twitter tonight:


> High of 82 during today, but 90 degrees at 830pm in Death Valley. Tailwinds during day, now hellish dusty headwinds in Death Valley. Brutal!


----------

